# stand alone C compiler



## manab (Sep 22, 2003)

I need to compile simple C programs in my Powerbook. If I install Developer tools I can run cc command to compile in the terminal. However, installing Developer tools make my Powerbook G3 series run considerably slower. 
How can I install only the C compiler with minimum header files such as stdio.h, math.h.
I tried installing Developer tools and deleting the extra, but install lots of system framework about which I don't have enough knowledge.

Any help will be appreciated.

Manabendra Ray, IIT Guwahati, India


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Search www.macupdate.com for Pacifist, which lets you extract .pkg files to install only what you want to install.  This way, you could install only Project Builder out of everything.  However, since the Developer Tools install so much, you may not get very good results; try at your own risk.


----------



## anarchie (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manab _
> *However, installing Developer tools make my Powerbook G3 series run considerably slower.  *



You might want to recheck that.  I've never noticed any slowdown on any computer on which I've installed the tools that can be directly attributed to the tools merely having been installed.  Are you sure the problem isn't somewhere else?  

You also might want to try defragmenting/optimizing your disk using Norton Speed Disk, or some other defragging utility.  Development usually involves a good number of read-only files such as system headers and libraries, and defragging will speed up access to these sort of files.


----------



## gumse (Sep 22, 2003)

Installing the Developer Tools will not slow down your Mac. Only if you run low on disk space.


----------



## manab (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank you all for suggestions. First  I am goint to try extracting files from the package (Thanks Arden). If selectively copying files does not work I may have to find some other way.

FYI I have a Wallstreet Powerbook G3 500MHz (Sonnet) 192 MB memory and 6 GB hard drive (partition 2+4) so space and memory both are limited. I run lots of graphic intensive chemistry software. 

I tried twice installing Developers tool and deleting everything in the developers folder. The computer runs slower if I have several open application( possibly not enough RAM ) and few hundred M from the disk is still occupied by various frameworks and other files installed from the Developers tool package. 
Memory for laptops are not cheaper here so further upgrade have to wait.

Manabendra Ray


----------



## Lycander (Sep 23, 2003)

If you feel brave, head over to http://gcc.gnu.org and read up on how to build gcc from scratch along with the C runtime libs and such. gcc can compile itself apparently (from what I've heard) so you don't need a compiler beforehand.


----------



## manab (Sep 28, 2003)

I have checked Dropcompile. It is not a compiler. It uses Apple Developer tool C compiler.
What I have done already is installed April2002 Developer tool update without Documentation (>300MB). Deleted the Developer folder (~40MB) as root. It is working fine. Although I know still there are lots of extra file I don't need (I needed only ANSI C compiler).


----------

